# KGL - KGL Resources



## ongchuan (26 April 2007)

New thread on KGL, anyone?


----------



## Sean K (26 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Tell us why?


----------



## Joe Blow (26 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



ongchuan said:


> New thread on KGL, anyone?




Would appreciate those starting threads on stocks provide some basic information on the company for the benefit of others.

Thanks!


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (26 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Only 40m shares and acquiring Leases prospective for Uranium in N.T.

Reminds me of HDN, I jumped on board after it had risen about 80% and the following few days it rose even more, its all about peer mkt cap comparisosn,

A uranium explorer in N.T. should have a mkt cap of $25m, thats what the mkt avgs it at

With only 40m shares on issue a mkt cap of $25m would imply an SP of 62.5c

So its safe to say the KGL is still cheap given its Uphoric move


----------



## jooooooles (26 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Mention the word "uranium" in an announcement and the stocks jumps 43% in 3 hours of trading... Unbelievable...


----------



## Ruprect (26 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Ha - my thoughts exactly Jooles.

Anyone still left from the days when mentioning "IT" sent shares through the roof?

But YT is probably right - based on current market trends, not actual company prospects, this one does look a bit undervalued.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (27 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

40m shares @ 20c = $8m

Too Cheap for a company with U projects in N.T. 

I'd say $16m is a minimum = 40c

Lets wait and see how long it takes


----------



## bvbfan (28 April 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

This is beyond a joke, any two bob company can say they have signed up for uranium and get a massive increase in interest and share price.

I took up the IPO for a small amount and cut some losses after the registry cocked up my names and I couldn't sell for two weeks while the whole Kyrgyz revolution took place on the week of listing.

Then the company has had issues drilling into the frozen ground in the tenements they have bordering the massive Kumtor mine owned by Centerra.

Anyway they seem to be getting a powerful enough rig to drill into the frozen area and I expect that will provide earlier results than any uranium prospecting.

I sold some that I bought 12months ago into this spike and hold a long term (very small parcel) in case they do hit on a continuation of the Kumtor mineralisation onto their ground.
I'd welcome a rally but honestly think it will drop back to mid teens again.

If anything the gold aspect will drive this and not uranium but I'd love to be proved wrong

DISCLOSURE: I hold KGL


----------



## ta2693 (18 June 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

I find the management team of this company is very strong.


Chairman, Non-Executive: John Barr AM, MAICD

John Barr has had a long involvement with the Australian minerals and metals industry having been Managing Director of Metallgesellschaft’s Australian subsidiary since the company’s inception in 1974 until his retirement in 1994. He is a Director of Iluka Resources Limited and a* former Director of Acacia Resources Ltd*,* Oxiana Limited*, and Transurban City Link Ltd. In August 2005 he retired as Chairman of Utilities of Australia Pty Ltd, a major unlisted infrastructure investment fund.


Managing Director: Simon Milroy

Simon Milroy is a mining engineer with twenty years experience across a diverse range of metals. He has spent the last seven years working in South East Asia on mining development projects. His most recent experience has been with Kingsgate in Thailand and with Pan Australian Resources in Laos. Simon is a member of the Australian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy. 


Executive Director, Country Manager and General Director – CJSC Kentor: Hugh McKinnon B.Eng. (Mining)

Hugh McKinnon has been involved in the mining industry in Australia, Africa, and Asia for 30 years in activities ranging from exploration ventures to mine production. Since early 1996 he has worked on mining and exploration projects across Central Asia from Tajikistan to Mongolia, with a particular interest in the Kyrgyz Republic. Hugh speaks competent Russian.


Director, Non-executive: Andrew Daley BSc (Hons) (Mining)

Andrew Daley is a mining engineer and resources finance executive. Andrew spent several years working on mining projects in Africa before relocating to Australia as Senior Engineer with Fluor Australia in 1981. Since then he has had a long career in international investment banking and held senior positions with NAB, Barclays, and Chase Manhattan. He is a Chartered Engineer, a *former Director of Oxiana Limited, a Director of Pan Australian Resources Limited, Dragon Mining NL, Gladstone Pacific Nickel Ltd* (listed on AIM), a Member of IOM3 and a Fellow of the Australasian Institute of Mining and Metallurgy.


General Director – CJSC Kentor: Orozbai Tohtonazarov MSc (equiv) (Geology)

Orozbai Tohtonazarov is a mining engineer-geologist with a higher degree in geological-mineralogical science who was Director of Kyrgyz Geophysical Expedition before joining Kentor. During his career he has gained extensive exploration experience throughout the Kyrgyz Republic and has* published 11 scientific articles relating to geology and mineralogy*. *Orozbai has also held the positions of President of the Professional Union of Geologists, Member of the Kyrgyz Committee for Labour Control, and Vice-Chairman of the Federation of Trade Unions of the Kyrgyz Republic.*

One of the best team I have ever seen. They are very likely to succeed in the end.


----------



## Trader Paul (29 December 2007)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



Hi folks,

KGL ... 2 positive time cycles come into play 02-03012008
and expecting resistance, around 29-30 cents ... 

Happy New Year

  paul



=====


----------



## sam76 (15 January 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Geology has never followed man-made borders. Remember that as Minesite takes you for a guided tour of the value hidden inside a small ASX listed explorer operating in the remote hill country of the Kyrgyz Republic in east Asia. Kentor Gold, which has suffered several years of neglect on the stock market, is re-emerging thanks to its exposure to tenements adjacent to two world-class gold projects. In one location it has a 12 million ounce goldmine as a neighbour. In another, it is chasing a geological structure which runs into the border with China where, on the other side sits a 1.5 million ounce gold resource, which is almost certainly linked by the geology of the rich Tien Shan gold belt, if not by the cartographer�s pen. In simple terms, Kentor has two high-grade prospects which should generate news flow of a company-changing nature in 2008 as drilling at both sites accelerates.


The project most likely to attract initial attention is called Savoyardy. This is an old Soviet-era antimony prospect that also revealed encouraging gold grades when a series of adits where dug into hillsides. Like so much in the Soviet Union of the 1970s good early work was lost in a bureaucratic maze. Re-reading the old data, of a surprisingly high quality, was a starting point for Kentor, which is earning a 70 per cent stake in Savoyardy from fellow Australian explorer, Perseus Mining. Cleaning out the adits the second step, and sinking 14 shallow diamond drill holes a third.

It was the third step which triggered a ripple of excitement in the investment world late last year when Kentor reported a set of excellent, near-surface, gold assays. Pick of the pack was a 15-metre section grading 14.2 g/t gold starting at a depth of 21 metres. That result prompted Kentor chief executive, Simon Milroy, to describe the intersection as the best yet from Savoyardy. �It was especially significant because it was so close to the surface,� he told Minesite.

More assay results are expected to be released soon from the project area which is located 145 kilometres from the Kyrgyz city of Osh where ground conditions are harsh, and the winter weather even harsher. Tough as the going might be, Kentor has found a way to continue working all year round with the cleared adits now being prepared for an underground drilling programme, ahead of a return to drilling from the surface in spring. But, better than the ability to keep working is the fact that Kentor has now established that the Savoyardy structure extends to within 300 metres of the Chinese border (and almost certainly right up to the border when the ground crews get closer), at which point it will bump into the Sawayerdun project of Canada�s Majestic Gold, a discovery already known to contain 1.5 million ounces of gold.

Minesite�s Man in Oz, after a chat with Milroy, started to imagine the value waiting to be created should Kentor prove that Savoyardy is indeed an extension of Sawayerdun and that joining the two creates something which is bigger than one-plus-one. This thought is in the day-dream category, and Milroy wouldn�t dare go that far in what is really a �join-the-dots� exercise rather than genuine geology. But , and this is a big but, when the dots are joined in an area which is part of the Tien Shan belt Kentor could find itself in an interesting situation, leading to these possible conclusions. Either Kentor�s share price will be significantly re-rated, or Majestic looks at the logic of owning all of what seems to be the same structure, and then deals with the interesting question of mining across an international border.

�The latest drilling was a bit of a surprise,� said Milroy. �We�re hitting good thicknesses of high-grade material. We had expected the area to be a bit depleted at surface.� The result was a major encouragement for Kentor which has previously suffered severe frustration when trying to drill in glacial moraine (piles of small rocks deposited by glaciers) at the Akbel project which abuts the 12 million ounce Kumtor mine of another Canadian visitor to Kyrgyz, Centerra Gold. It was at Akbel that Kentor lost a lot of time, money and management focus before a major overhaul last year which has seen the company re-direct its attention to Savoyardy, keeping Akbel alive for a fresh attack � while also attracting the attention of a third party as a partner in the search for geothermal power.

It�s the combination of Savoyardy, Akbel, and Kentor�s exposure to deal flow in the Kyrgyz Republic which ought to have investors adding the company�s name to a list of potential winners in what is shaping as a fresh gold rush in 2008, and beyond. Milroy again: �The results to date have been better than we expected, and certainly justify a much harder and accelerated hit on it in 2008,� he said. When? That�s Minesite�s blunt question, because the market is keen to see Kentor continue its upward run which has taken it from a low of A10 cents last year to recent trades around A20 cents.

�Well, we�re still on site and have year round access to maintain our focus on the area,� Milroy said. �We�ve currently got a team of miners fixing up an exploration adit. They�re going to do about 100 metres of development for drill cuddies (working spaces) and we expect to be drilling from underground in March.� The key to the underground work is that Kentor�s staff and contractors are out of the weather and can operate year round.

Cash is not an immediate issue for Kentor which late last year raised a fresh A$1.3 million to clients of the Sydney-based investment bank, Far East Capital. �We kept it tight because we�re pretty confident the share price will be higher next year, and we�ll raise the cash as required,� Milroy said. �We�re planning 4500 metres of drilling at Savoyardy, with 2000 metres from underground and 2500 metres from the surface. That will call for the use of six drill rigs, all diamond, which will give us a very good look at what we�ve got.

Milroy said that last year�s drilling had given Kentor �a very good handle� on the geology of the area being explored and enabled geologists to construct a very good three-dimensional picture of the structures. �The issue now is that we don�t yet have the strike length or depth for us to say we have a firm understanding of the whole thing. It seems to be improving at depth, but we just don�t know. Having said that it is also fair to say that the indications are certainly looking good.�


----------



## Bushman (4 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Nice article about KGL in The Age: 
http://business.theage.com.au/busin...in-the-wilds-of-kazakhstan-20080803-3pdj.html

Apparently there is some talk that the new IOCG deposit purchased in Kazakhstan could be a company maker a la Sepon was was the Ox. 

Been watching this one for awhile for its gold deposit it was drilling out. IOCG makes the story more compelling. 

As with all specs, been sold down the shizen as Aussie investors sell the farm to cure the hangover. Crazy days. 

DYOR


----------



## ormond (4 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



Bushman said:


> Nice article about KGL in The Age:
> http://business.theage.com.au/busin...in-the-wilds-of-kazakhstan-20080803-3pdj.html
> 
> Apparently there is some talk that the new IOCG deposit purchased in Kazakhstan could be a company maker a la Sepon was was the Ox.
> ...




Bushman
Cant wait for the gov. waiver which should be within a couple of weeks.
Very smart management of this co. with Simon Milroy having previously been with Kingsgate con. and Pan Australia res.
With 6 drill rigs in action my patience may finally pay off. 
cheers ormond


----------



## Yellowbeard (6 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

This stock will move considerably higher in the near term IMO...

Stale bulls exiting last few days as those who want a piece of the Khantau Project start collecting their stake.

The rout in commodities and markets in general, have done little to deter the KGL punters last few days - impressive.

Respect the volume, forget about the price for now, but respect the volume.


Snippet below from The Age article...



> .....Expect multiple and thick intersections of magnetite and copper/gold mineralisation.......


----------



## ans25 (6 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



Bushman said:


> Nice article about KGL in The Age:
> http://business.theage.com.au/busin...in-the-wilds-of-kazakhstan-20080803-3pdj.html
> 
> Apparently there is some talk that the new IOCG deposit purchased in Kazakhstan could be a company maker a la Sepon was was the Ox.
> ...





"Very Niiice, I like"... the prospects for this stock short term if market does go good

3rd straight day of vol >1mill so I wonder if something is brewing perhaps


----------



## springhill (6 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



ans25 said:


> "Very Niiice, I like"... the prospects for this stock short term if market does go good
> 
> 3rd straight day of vol >1mill so I wonder if something is brewing perhaps




This one has been pushed quite strongly by the brokers at Pattersons lately, i get quite a bit of feedback off them bout this one in particular, may account for some of the volume increase


----------



## Yellowbeard (7 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

The key here is that KGL is not moving on prospective ground based on some fly over surveying.... but 6 rigs beavering away.

One would think you would not attempt to raise $30M through an ASX backdoor in current market, unless there were some decent drill bit hits?

Should know in a week or so, would be nice to see the stock trading above 20c before the trading halt.

Looking for another 500k+ to get soaked up today.


----------



## Yellowbeard (7 August 2008)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Volume indicates a stalemate today.

The wily waiting for a few momentum trader dumps imo.

May well see another day of this as T+3 money is washed out.

Look for a 1000k+ day early next week to signal the break.

Forget about looking at the price of this stock till then, watch the volume


----------



## Holy Roly (1 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Reviving this thread... because it's about time people take a quick look at this one.

KGL - Kentor Gold has several joint venture projects with MSR - Manas Resources, which has a gold exploration project in Kyrgyzstan (Pre-Feasibility Study due out within then month). It is currently look to go into production early 2010.

KGL - Kentor Gold, also, has several joint ventures with PAX - Panax Geothermal, which has go one step closer to securing a grant for several million. Most of the site prospective for the clean geothermal technology are once again in Kyrgyzstan.

KGL -Kentor Gold last traded at 3.2 cent (one month high 4.0cents, low 2.7cents). I would think that a good pre-feasibility study for the gold project, and, or approval of the grant for geothermal advancement, could see KGL generate some interest in this lacking stock.

If you follow MSR or PAX, also follow KGL... it may be worth your while!


----------



## sam76 (6 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

G'day Holy Roly, I remember this for a few years ago when the BP boys were promoting it. Do you know if Savoyardy has been proven an extension of Sawayerdun yet?


----------



## Holy Roly (6 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Hi Sam,

I'm not sure about that extension you mention, but I grabbed the following for the Kentor website:

The Savoyardy Gold Project is located approximately 145km southeast of the city of Osh in the Kyrgyz Republic. The project comprises a single exploration licence (Au-87-04) covering 124km².

So, it seems Sam, that unless Kentor has not updated their website, then that's a "no" to your question.


----------



## sam76 (6 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

I had a bit of a look and found this... 

The Savoyardy project is adjacent to and along strike from Majestic Gold Corporation’s Sawayerdun Project in the Xinjiang Province of China, which has a recently announced resource of 1.5 million ounces of gold.

http://www.miningnews.net/storyview.asp?storyid=472263&sectionsource=r5

It bodes well for further upgrades.

cheers,


----------



## Holy Roly (7 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



sam76 said:


> I had a bit of a look and found this...
> 
> The Savoyardy project is adjacent to and along strike from Majestic Gold Corporation’s Sawayerdun Project in the Xinjiang Province of China, which has a recently announced resource of 1.5 million ounces of gold.
> 
> ...




Yes, Sam, that is why I'm in for the longer haul. Though, I feel some investors don't realize that just because Kentor is hoping to go into production early next year, that it does not mean that their exploration at Savoyardy is finished. Quote the opposite, in that, the funds recovered from early production will fund further exploration, and should minimize further need for capital raising.


----------



## sam76 (23 April 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Having a nice little run this morning.

Pre-feas to be completed by the end of April.

90 odd million shares on issue


----------



## Holy Roly (11 May 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Kentor having a nice will run or late, and still no news on what the pre-feasibily study has to offer. Kentor is also considering other business prospects which have not got to any stage for final consideration. Fingers are crossed, though, that it will be viewed by shareholders and potential shareholders as value adding.

Kentor has always disclosed that they will look for and consider business prospects, even out of their normal field of gold exploration. So, seems there is some interest in just what this new opportunity is, or is it just punts waiting on the pre-feasibility study to be released. The study was expected to be released late April. Now it is May, so expecting it any day now.


----------



## Holy Roly (20 May 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

 Just for your information... I recently got out of Kentor Gold at 4.5 cents per share. It was a small profit for me, and I will now sit back and watch for my next financial decision.

I do believe Kentor does offer long term hope, but I will pick my time to move in and out.


----------



## Donga (26 July 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Hi Holy Roly

I'm holding at 7c, bought at 4.7c just after you sold - do you want to advise what other stocks you've offloaded recently . Possibly time to get back in as appears just from their announcements KGL have a lot of potential over the next 18 months as long as Kyrgyz Republic stays out of trouble. Sounds like an interesting place to visit sometime and hoping KGL can fund the trip.


----------



## stretchie (13 November 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

This is one little speccy that I've made a bit of coin on recently, bought in at 9.9c after breaking through 10c and then retracing successfully to test support. Their Andash project in Kyrgz has been derisked somewhat with the government letting them retain ownership, and with some good results coming out of savoyardy and andash this has been re-rated a little. It's riding high on the back of the gold price - but how long this lasts I'm not really sure. As they grind on towards production next year will they get re-rated further or is there still a heavy discount on this stock given it's mines locations? What do you guys think?
I sold about a third of my holdings at 14.5c recently, so I have 2/3 left and good to see it's still going strong. Perhaps a retrace to 14.5c is needed before going further.


----------



## JPC_ASX (16 December 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Any other thoughts on this one with the recent announcement of the $28m capital raising? Surely a good thing for the co.
Any thoughts if a good buy at $0.145?


----------



## skyQuake (16 December 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



JPC_ASX said:


> Any other thoughts on this one with the recent announcement of the $28m capital raising? Surely a good thing for the co.
> Any thoughts if a good buy at $0.145?




Sounds like a bad bet imo, theres a few hundred million shares issued at 13c, which can be easily sold on mkt for a quick 10% profit


----------



## JPC_ASX (17 December 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



skyQuake said:


> Sounds like a bad bet imo, theres a few hundred million shares issued at 13c, which can be easily sold on mkt for a quick 10% profit




sure. what about after these stocks are dumped? looks a good prospect over the long term. any opinion on this?


----------



## Donga (18 December 2009)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



JPC_ASX said:


> sure. what about after these stocks are dumped? looks a good prospect over the long term. any opinion on this?




From what I've gathered about the existing and potential resources of KGL and the other Aussie gold miner in Kyrgyzstan, being Manas MSR, they have bright futures and are being discounted somewhat because people can't pronounce Kyrgyzstan, let alone know where it is. 

The closer these guys get to production and the longer Kyryzstan doesn't spook people, they should do OK. I recall their production costs were moderate so don't think they are so dependant on current gold prices but you should check it out yourself.


----------



## Ironhalo (12 July 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Up 8.9% today to almost $1 a share, and from memory went up 6% last Friday.....dare we say good times ahead?


----------



## Buckfont (12 July 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



Ironhalo said:


> Up 8.9% today to almost $1 a share, and from memory went up 6% last Friday.....dare we say good times ahead?




Ironhalo I`m not sure what country or planet for that matter you reside in but KGL had an 8.89% rise from AUD 0.09c. to 0.098c. That seems far removed the $1 a share you quoted. That inaccuracy can tend to put people off the track and proves that whatever your source it is highly inaccurate and it`s certainly not Paul the octopus. With due respects.:

I believe as SC KGL has potential (I do not hold), but for me there are others I prefer. See competition


----------



## explod (12 July 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



Buckfont said:


> Ironhalo I`m not sure what country or planet for that matter you reside in but KGL had an 8.89% rise from AUD 0.09c. to 0.098c. That seems far removed the $1 a share you quoted. That inaccuracy can tend to put people off the track and proves that whatever your source it is highly inaccurate and it`s certainly not Paul the octopus. With due respects.:
> 
> I believe as SC KGL has potential (I do not hold), but for me there are others I prefer. See competition




Looks to me like a good potential breakout though.   From a charting perspective a confirmation rise would interest me in a punt.   I usually wait till 2pm when excitement has run its course and commitment remains.


----------



## Ironhalo (13 July 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Oops, sorry misread the rise and only looked at the %.

Yeah point taken, but with the Kyrgys gov't starting to settle down, there is potential for a breakout if the gold mine project gets on track.


----------



## banska bystrica (15 September 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Its always the dilemma for junior explorers wanting to make the transition to producer.
Too many times we have seen companies embark on highly dilutive capital raisings at discounted prices to provide funding. Over the years I have seen many promising projects either end up not proceeding or proceeding with massive dilution where existing shareholders miss out on major upside.
How will KGL fund the $96M capital requirement to build the Andash plant?
Well, obviously no bank on this planet is going to 100% debt fund a project in the Kyrgyz Republic despite the payback period of less than one year.
So, it's been mentioned more than once that it will be a mixture of debt and equity. 50/50 debt/equity split has also been mentioned. That's seems fine so long as the $48M equity component is structured to MINIMISE dilution rather than maximise it.
Personally, I always like to see a component whereby a convertible note/s is/are used with a conversion price HIGHER than the prevailing share price. Isn't that better than raising capital at a DISCOUNT to the prevailing price?
To issue convertible notes repayable years down the track at higher prices than the current share price is normally only achieved when the project economics are extremely robust. That's the only way to attract instos/brokers with firepower to the story. They need to see the upside and it has to be significant. Normally a nice multiple of the current price.
I also like to see some sort of shareholder equity component that gives current shareholders a crack at some cheap shares via a rights issue or SPP (rights issue is fairer as it's done on a proportional holding basis).
The future for the share price of KGL is not only linked to the success or otherwise of the Andash project but just as important is how the debt/equity funding is structured.
Time will tell if dilution is minimised. I have faith in this company's management and I like the fact that some strong brokers are already supporting the stock.
The project economics are very robust and the exploration upside is also significant. One thing the uprising has provided that is positive is asset prices are very cheap. It's opened up many avenues for KGL within the Kyrgyz Republic. Aktash is one example of a very good asset picked up by KGL for a song. It will provide even higher grade ore for the Andash processing plant which will add extra years of mine life to the project and increase the NPV even further. I'm confident there will be others.

The following is the table for NPV of the Andash Zone 1 project for readers' reference.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20100719/pdf/31rd0py3tn4rfx.pdf

Page 16 has the NPV table.

*At current gold/copper prices, the NPV is $US220M or 38c per share*.
Significantly, the NPV increases by 56% by adding an additional 6M tonnes of ore over two years. That's significant because that's what the recent Aktash acquisition will provide.
*We are then looking at a NPV of US$312M which values KGL's 90% stake at US$281M or AUD$300M (52c per KGL).*


----------



## banska bystrica (25 September 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Update: NPV is now US$240M (43c per KGL share) on current gold/copper prices.

Bank financing due in one to two weeks.

Equity financing by end of 2010.

Looking bullish fundamentally and technically. A breakout has occurred. Short term target 20c. Two year target ($500M market cap).


----------



## banska bystrica (25 September 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

$96M capital cost for the processing plant will probably consist of $50M bank debt and $46M equity. I'd like to see circa $25M in a convertible note and a rights issue for circa $21M.

If we assume an extra 250M shares on issue post capital raisings, KGL will have 826M shares on issue.
With a NPV of AUD$250M, that would give a current NPV of 30c per share fully diluted.
Looks a compelling case for a strong buy IMO at current prices, trading at a 53% discount to the fully diluted NPV.


----------



## banska bystrica (29 September 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Bank finance of circa US$50M must be close to being signed off. Gold and copper continue their upward climb and at current prices, the bank debt would be paid off in less than eight months.
Once the Aktash (recent acquisition) higher grade ore is processed through the Andash plant, KGL will effectively be producing 100,000 oz of gold per annum at a cash cost of $29 /oz and they will be debt free after 8 month's production post commissioning.

What's a company with no debt and generating $100M+ per annum in free cash flow worth? 1Bn?

The big question is how much dilution will be necessary to raise the $50M equity portion assuming the debt is finalised shortly.


----------



## banska bystrica (1 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

For those worried about political risk.

http://pennystockdd.com/stock-news/stans-energy-chair-meets-kyrgyz-president-otunbayeva/

The Kyrgyz Opportunities Forum, held September 23 in New York City, provided the perfect opportunity for President of the Kyrgyz Republic H.E. Roza Otunbayeva to meet with investors and business people working within the Republic.
President Otunbayeva was in New York to discuss opportunities for cooperation, investment and trade with both US and Canadian companies. She attended the Forum, organized by the Kyrgyz-North America Trade Council and Chadbourne & Park LLP.
The conference brought together a wide variety of delegates who came to New York to network and hear presentations by speakers such as Ambassador Robert O. Blake, Assistant Secretary of State, South and Central Asian Affairs, at the U.S. Department of State; Rodney Irwin, Chairman of the Board of Stans Energy Corp, Frank Herbert from Centerra Gold; Hugh Mckinnon from Kentor Gold; and speakers and representatives from a number of Kyrgyz government agencies.
Rodney Irwin, who is not only Chairman of Stans Energy, but also Canada?s Former Ambassador to Russia and the current Honorary Consul of the Kyrgyz Republic for Canada also presented.
In her keynote speech to delegates, President Otunbayeva highlighted her government's recent initiatives to enhance business opportunities in the central Asian country. Business-friendly legislation is being adopted that promotes international cooperation in trade and enhances protections for foreign companies and investors. One innovative piece of legislation includes the creation of one central agency for foreign investors to deal with: The Ministry of Economic Regulation.
The Kyrgyz Republic has also proposed the creation of Free Economic Zones (FEZ) within the country. These FEZs will provide foreign businesses with tax exemptions, reduced fees and complete exemptions from customs duties on export and import of merchandise into and from the economic zones, and simplified customs procedures.
Of major interest to investors is the government's pledge that foreign investments in a FEZ cannot be nationalized. The Kyrgyz government is also bringing forward laws that ensure that property rights of investors will remain paramount and legislation will be enacted to ensure all business transactions are protected legally. The Kyrgyz government has engaged with US law making specialists to help design these laws.
Taking on and reducing corruption of elected officials has also become a chief plank in the platform of the interim government.
While the Kyrgyz Republic has been hard hit by the international financial crisis, the government has taken concrete steps to improve the country's economic outlook.
Government projections are that by 2011, the Kyrgyz Republic will experience a growth rate of 20 percent. One chief area of optimism is mining and mineral development in the country. Centerra Gold?s Kumtor mine has provided significant economic benefits to the country and President Otunbayeva has indicated that further mining development is key to the country?s future economic prosperity.
Following the forum, President Roza Otunbayeva was met with U.S. President Barack Obama and attended the UN General Assembly meeting at the United Nations.


----------



## benwex (8 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



banska bystrica said:


> $96M capital cost for the processing plant will probably consist of $50M bank debt and $46M equity. I'd like to see circa $25M in a convertible note and a rights issue for circa $21M.
> 
> If we assume an extra 250M shares on issue post capital raisings, KGL will have 826M shares on issue.
> With a NPV of AUD$250M, that would give a current NPV of 30c per share fully diluted.
> Looks a compelling case for a strong buy IMO at current prices, trading at a 53% discount to the fully diluted NPV.




Hello BB,

I have just recently began looking at KGL and enjoyed your comments on ASF. The news of Maq bank's initial commitment subject to due diligence is great news for the Aktash project.  50% project finance seems like as good as it could get considering the sovereign risk that Kyrgyz Republic poses. I look forward to the detail as it become public...

Now the short fall in Capex will be delivered through equity raising no doubt. In your calculations for the 250m new shares issued, what price have you assumed to achieve the fully diluted 30c evaluation? Have you had any correspondence with KGL that have indicated how they will include (or compensate) existing share holders?

Also they seem to be very light on drilling results and information relating to further exploration in the immediate area to increase the resource. A 6 year mine life is extremely short and I am looking for more confidence that this will easily be pushed out to 10+ years..

And curiously what is with Banska bystrica mate? Are you based in Slovakia??

regards,

Benwex


----------



## banska bystrica (9 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Benwex,

The valuation model changes daily with the gold/copper price. Using today’s prices of $1,347/oz and $3.79/lb for gold and copper respectively, the current NPV for *Andash  Zone 1* (Not Aktash which you mentioned) is US $270M.

*Aktash* (a separate deposit 8km to the N/E of Andash just purchased by Kentor for $19/oz gold and US4.8c/lb copper....bargain!) will add an additional 3-5M tonnes of ore and two years additional mine life to Andash (the ore from Aktash will be incorporated into the Andash ore). 

This adds 56% to the NPV calculation.

*Andash Zones 2 and 3* will be also added to the reserves once JORC certification is received. This is estimated at 30% of the Zone 1 resource.

In summary, if we calculate the NPV for Andash (Zones 1,2 and 3) and Aktash, we come up with a total NPV of US$270 X 1.3 x 1.56 = US$547M.

This equates to an undiluted valuation of 96c per KGL share.

Remember this does NOT include any value for:
*Savoyardy*: (located along strike from the 1.5M oz Sawayaerdun project across the border in China), 

*Tokhtonysay*: (57m @1.5g/t gold and 1.4% copper) or 

*Nakhodka*: (9.9m @ 7.9g/t gold and 8m @6.0g/t gold).

The estimated strip ratio is a ridiculously low 0.7:1. Waste and ore will be dry blasted and excavated in three metre high flitches. Andash Zone 1 waste rock is non acid generating and will be placed south of the pit making use of the natural slope. The waste will also be used for the ongoing construction of the tailings dam wall. Ore will be stockpiled at a site near the crusher. Tailings will be stored in an impermeable basin.  A reclaim facility will recover water from the tailings dam for use in the process plant. Tailings storage conforms to regulations designed to prevent seepage into the Karakol River.

Average concentrate grades of 60g/t gold and 22% copper are expected.

PS. I live in Qld but spend regular time in Eastern Europe.


----------



## banska bystrica (9 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

The unknown at the moment is how much dilution to raise the additional $50M?

RBS have indicated the capital raising will probably include quasi equity/hybrids. I read that as something along the lines of convertible notes combined with a rights issue for shareholders. The beauty of CNotes is that they are normally issued at a premium (130%-150%) to the prevailing share price and have a conversion date perhaps three to four years out?

Importantly, at current prices, KGL will have paid back the $50M debt to Macquarie in circa 8 months after production commences.

Effectively, KGL could be producing 100,000 oz gold per annum at a cash cost of zero after copper credits and be debt free by 2013. People can work out what that would value KGL at.


----------



## banska bystrica (9 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

2012/13 EBITDA of circa $120M per annum on a conservative 8X EBITDA multiple implies a 2012/13 market cap of $1Bn. That's where I see the upside potential. Best do do your own research.


----------



## banska bystrica (10 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Elections today: 

http://www.google.com/hostednews/af...docId=CNG.abcf68e546390d16450e621e39e18711.11

"*Polls open in landmark Kyrgyzstan elections
*
(AFP) – 59 minutes ago

BISHKEK ”” Polling stations in Kyrgyzstan opened Sunday for elections aimed at creating Central Asia's first parliamentary democracy despite fears of a resurgence of violence in the troubled ex-Soviet state.

Polling stations are to close at 8:00 pm (1400 GMT) and first results are expected on Monday.

The Kyrgyz parliament was given new powers in a June referendum that followed a bloody revolution and deadly inter-ethnic violence, it contrasts strongly with the strongman presidential rule typical in the region."


----------



## Boggo (10 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

As requested, nice break out of a period of going sideways, always the best break outs, closed at 16c, stop at 14c. Last two bars are yellow indicating a potential overbought, usually ignored in a strong bull (gold) market.
(Note that this is just my method for S&P ASX300 stocks, may not work for everyone)

(click to expand)


----------



## banska bystrica (10 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Thanks for that Boggo.

Elections today will play a major role in how the country is perceived re: civil unrest.

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/asia/2010/10/2010101023315864490.html

"Polls open in Kyrgyzstan elections
Vote in the troubled ex-Soviet state is held amid fears of ethnic violence that killed hundreds of people this year.

Polling stations in Kyrgyzstan have opened for elections aimed at creating Central Asia's first parliamentary democracy.

Sunday's vote is held amid fears that the polls could reignite ethnic violence that killed hundreds this year in the troubled ex-Soviet state.

Polling stations are scheduled to close at 8pm (14:00 GMT) and first results are expected on Monday.

Roza Otunbayeva, the country's acting president, has vowed that the elections would be held in a spirit of fairness and transparency.

"These elections are of fateful importance for our people and state," she said in an address to the nation on Saturday.

"We are not just electing a parliament but starting a new system and opening a new page in our history," Otunbayeva said.

But coming after months of political turbulence and violence, tensions have been high in the run-up to the vote to choose a newly empowered legislature.

Strengthened parliament

The Kyrgyz parliament was given new powers in a referendum following a violent uprising in April that toppled Kurmanbek Bakiyev, the then president, and brought Otunbayeva to power.

Otunbayeva and her allies hope the installation of parliamentary rule will restore stability to a country shattered by unrest since the uprising.

In June, violent clashes - particularly in the country's south - between ethnic Kyrgyz and minority Uzbeks left more than 400 people dead, most of them Uzbeks, and displaced around 400,000 people.

Many Uzbeks say they are still being victimised by security forces and targeted in the investigation into the clashes.

But according to James Bays, Al Jazeera's correspondent reporting from the capital, Bishkek, a strong showing in the polls by supporters of Bakiyev could complicate matters.

If ex-president Bakiyev's supporters return to power, the political order could once again become destabilised, he said.

There are 120 seats available in the Zhogorku Kenesh, the parliament. Some 2.8 million of the country's five million population are eligible to choose between the total of 29 parties.

Election officials say the vote will be overseen by a record number of international observers - 850 monitors from 32 organisations.

Around half a dozen parties are expected to gain seats, but no party is likely to win much more than 15 per cent of the vote, meaning a coalition government is inevitable.

Under the new arrangement, parliament will pick a prime minister and play a key role in forming the government.

Rivalry

But the elections have highlighted a rivalry between parties backing the recently amended constitution which boosted the power of the legislature, and parties that aim to restore the authority of the presidency.

Surveys show the camps running a close race, although the final makeup of the coalition could be subject to protracted negotiations.

A pair of pro-Otunbayeva centre-left parties - Ata-Meken and the Social Democratic Party of Kyrgyzstan (SDPK) - are expected to figure prominently but not win a majority, according to recent opinion polls.

A possible upset could come from the Ar-Namys party led by ex-prime minister Felix Kulov, a favourite of the Kremlin who has campaigned under law-and-order slogans and vowed to reinstate the presidential system favoured by Moscow.

The virulently nationalist Ata-Zhurt, targeted this week in a raid on its offices that saw piles of its campaign literature burned in the street, has also made a strong showing, especially amongst ethnic Kyrgyz in the south.

Kyrgyzstan, which hosts a strategically vital US air base near Afghanistan, is set to embrace a parliamentary system of governance, marking a sharp departure from the "strongman model" exercised under Bakiyev.

Political developments in Kyrgyzstan have pleased the US but annoyed Russia, which warned that the first parliamentary democracy in Central Asia could be a catastrophe for Kyrgyzstan.

Geo-strategically vital Kyrgyzstan - the only country in the world to host both Russian and US military bases - has long been considered the region's most politically volatile state."


----------



## banska bystrica (11 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Up to 19c today. The penny slowly starting to drop as to how dirt cheap this gold/copper stock is. Nice 100%+ gain over the past month. Much more upside ahead.


----------



## banska bystrica (11 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Boggo,
Any chance of an updated chart and technical commentary? The fundamentals tell me this is heading to 50c+ in 2011 and $1.20+ once in production in 2012, possibly much higher depending on exploration results/acquisitions etc.
What do the charts say?


----------



## Sean K (11 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

IMO technicals say overbought, and next major resistance at 25c. Support at 15c. Looks to have run a little hard the past month.


----------



## Boggo (11 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



banska bystrica said:


> Boggo,
> Any chance of an updated chart and technical commentary? The fundamentals tell me this is heading to 50c+ in 2011 and $1.20+ once in production in 2012, possibly much higher depending on exploration results/acquisitions etc.
> What do the charts say?




banksa, the chart is similiar except for a new bar and a gap.
The market doesn't like gaps and has a tendency to close them but having said that these cheaper stocks are a bit erratic and less predictable.

I am not sure of the fundamentals or what is driving it (I stick to the ASX 300 nowadays as they seem to be more stable).

Your only decision that I see is how much of your current (potential) profit you are willing to give back before you bail out if it turns down, other than that ride it for all its worth.

(click to expand)


----------



## banska bystrica (12 October 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Thanks Boggo. I'm riding it all the way to production. Just way too cheap on fundamentals.


----------



## jonojpsg (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Thought I'd point out the possibility of this going on another run shortly - announcement today confirming go-ahead for Andash and the two big sell lines at 19.5 and 20c are being taken out (still some at 20c) - after that there's much less supply so will be interesting to see how it goes

Disc: Am holding


----------



## Boggo (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

As mentioned in my previous post above, the market doesn't like gaps.
The gap on this is now closed and its in a nice position so far today.

(click to expand)


----------



## Boggo (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Interesting bid ask volume in the market, buyers and sellers not showing their hands are usually what drives it though.

There is one ambitious seller at the end of the ask queue.

My punt at it is highlighted in the last 20 trades.

.


----------



## rony18 (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Hi Boggo,

I am new to this forum.  What do you see KGL going to on your charts
after todays strong performance.

Rony


----------



## Boggo (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Impossible to tell really, it has found support where it had resistance, effectively a breakout with some significant interest as indicated by the volume.

There are obviously some fundamentals or rumours at work behind the scenes as indicated on the chart by the steady climb over the last couple of months.
When the dust settles the charts always show equilibrium imo.

I have determined how much I am prepared to have at risk on my trade if it turns down otherwise I will just let it run, get the stop to breakeven and open a coldie.

If tech/a stumbles across your post he may provide a pattern/VSA view of where it is now but unlikely that he will be making any predictions of targets.


----------



## Sean K (1 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



banska bystrica said:


> Boggo,
> Any chance of an updated chart and technical commentary? The fundamentals tell me this is heading to 50c+ in 2011 and $1.20+ once in production in 2012, possibly much higher depending on exploration results/acquisitions etc.



BB, the analysts seem to disagree with you a little.

RBS have 21c on it. 

http://www.kentorgold.com/PDF/2010Oct-RBSMorganBrokerReport.pdf

Maybe it's a very very short term target?

Seems pretty amazing they're going into production so quickly with such a minor resource and low grade.

Any issues with the grade?


----------



## Ping (4 November 2010)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Hi Kennas,

KGL have decent copper grade. It is not just gold, copper is also significant. When copper credits taken into account, cash cost to mine is $ 26 per ounce gold. Low strip ratio, near surface deposit. Don't worry to much about that gold grade on its own, it is the overall cash cost to mine that is important. They have one of the cheapest in the world. They plan 70,000 ounces of gold annually intially. Considering the average cash cost for mining gold in open pits is about $ 600 an ounce, you can see they great margin they stand to gain on todays/future gold prices. This stock has huge potential in my opinion. They have a number of tenemants in close proximity to each other giving good results to this point. I can see this stock hitting a buck next year, my opinion of course.


----------



## banska bystrica (26 April 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Based on gold at $1,500/oz and copper at $4.30/lb, the cash cost for producing gold is negative $300 per ounce. NPV is $330M (see table in company's ASX announcement).

I posted months ago that a fair valuation for a company operating with one mine in a foreign jurisdiction would be circa 8X EBITDA. I have just looked at Pan Aust's (PNA) financials where Simon Milroy was employed and was pivotal in the program that saw PNA make the transition from explorer to producer. Market cap went from $30M to currently $2.4 billion. Share price went from 5c to 80c or 16 bagger.
PNA reported $300M EBITDA and current market is $2.4Bn. Therefore, market is pricing PNA on exactly 8X EBITDA.

Fast forward 12-18 months for KGL. Hurdles to overcome but assuming production of 70,000 ounces of gold and 7,500 tonnes of copper gives us EBITDA of circa $125M based on gold at $1,500/oz and copper at $4.30/lb.
EBITDA $125M X8 = $1 billion market cap or 94c per share.
No exploration upside included.


----------



## investorpaul (1 September 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Not sure if anyone else on ASF is still following KGL but I have picked up a couple of parcels (one for my speccy portfolio and another in a joint account).

Although Andash is on the backburner at the moment the Jinka Minerals acquisition has provided KGL with an excellent opportunity to be producing gold from mid next year.

The Jinka acquisition provided KGL with three projects:

1. Burnakura
2. Gabanintha
3. Jervois

Burnakura ceased operations a couple of years ago and has been in care and maintenance mode ever since. KGL plan on bringing it back into production mid next year with the free cash flow generated going towards the funding of other projects.

Early projections could also see Jervois become bigger than Andash (kyrgyz Republic).

I also expect Andash to go ahead eventually, however I have assumed it does not when arriving at a potential value for KGL.

As always DYOR


----------



## kingkev (1 September 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

The latest results were exactly what the market has been looking for but................

They are working some great tenements and their resource standings are good.   Andash unfortuanatly is on the backburner as all efforts are put into Jervois.

I have topped up again on these lows and still feel that this one is a good hold


----------



## investorpaul (1 September 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Hi KingKev,

I have been reading up on the political situation in Kyrgyzstan and the importance of mining to the region.

I do believe Andash will get the go ahead in time and this will certainly boost the SP as most of the market has already written this project off.

The reasons why I believe Andash will go ahead is because investment into the country is just too important to ignore. The Kumtor mine for example contributes a huge percentage of the countries GDP and if Andash proceeds it will create 450 jobs and generate of $600m towards GDP in the first 6 years alone.

Also if we examine the previous Governments and political turmoil alot of the time they were ousted due to corruption and a failure to live up to their promisses. Put simply if the new government (elections are due in October) want to stay in power they need to be clear and transparent and put forward a program that will improve wages, health, education and living standards. The development of a strong mining industry would go someway towards this IMO.

I do however agree with you about Jervois. I believe it offers great long term potential and with Burnakura coming online next year we have a great avenue available to fund future development and exploration.


----------



## investorpaul (7 September 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Great ann out today by KGL in regard to their Jervois Project.

Confirmation of mineralisation below 200m at the Reward Prospect

True width of 16m @ 3.27% copper, 51.33 g/t Silver and 1.16 g/t Gold.

Hit a high of 12.5c, will prob close around 11c-11.5c IMO (based on the previous run in anticipation of drill results)


----------



## explod (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Andash looks like being a goer soon.

I like the prospects.


----------



## investorpaul (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



explod said:


> Andash looks like being a goer soon.
> 
> I like the prospects.




I went to the Gold Symposium in Sydney on Monday and Tuesday. I spoke with Simon Milroy (MD & CEO) and must say that I am very happy to hold shares.

There strategy of 3 mines in 3 years has the potential to provide for a significant increase in the SP.

I expect an announcement on Andash prior to x-mas, with construction expected to start in January.


----------



## explod (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Thanks for the info investorpaul.

Good action today on the chart with increased volume.  A close above 12cents would look like a good breakout.   Maybe a bit of up on gold could do that now.


----------



## investorpaul (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



explod said:


> Thanks for the info investorpaul.
> 
> Good action today on the chart with increased volume.  A close above 12cents would look like a good breakout.   Maybe a bit of up on gold could do that now.




Hi Explod

Im not sure if you are on HC but these are the notes I posted on KGL and the Gold Syposium:

Hi Guys,

Still at the Gold Symposium, but I have fired up my laptop to provide you with an update.

My notes are summarised under each individual project:

Andash

- The government has assumed their 20% share of the project.

- Once the gov had their 20% they asked KGL why the project was taking so long. KGL explained the situation and the gov now wants it to progress ASAP.

- If we get approval it should be prior to x-mas with construction to start in the new year. (seem all but certain IMO).

- t $2.75/pound copper the cash costs at $29/oz of Gold. At current prices (for copper) the cash costs are likely to be negative. (i.e. all the gold is "free").

- The local town (which has a pop of 4,000 people and is 4km from the Andash Project) now want it to go ahead. The sentioment has changed.

- Only 5 wealthy land owners ever opposed the project. Their opposite appears futile now that the gov is on side.

- All engineering planning has been completed, only need to construct

Atkash

- KGL did not want to exercise their option on Atkash as it would have cost them $8 million without nothing whether Andash was going ahead. Without Andash, Atkash is uneconomical.

- Once approval is gained on Andash, they will re-examine Atkash and are confident of getting it.

- A Russian co recently offered the land owners $14 odd m for it, but reneged on the deal. KGL is now the only "buyer" IMO.

Jinka Minerals General

- Jinka was never purchased to take the focus off Andash. KGL's strategy has always been to acquire -> develop -> operate.

- Jinka minerals was about to go to an IPO but KGL was there at the right time and jumped in before hand.

Burnakura

- Feaso is delayed cause they are looking at the underground operations which will be more profitable.

- Still scheduled to start producing in June 2012.

- An RC campaign of 20,000 m will start shortly to infill the current resource.

- Start one will be 250k tpa. 

- Stage two will be heap leach to treat the oxide ore.

Gabanthia

-Strategy remains to truck high grade ore to Burnakura

- Prevoius co stopped mining as soon as they hit any copper.

Jervois

- Not much was said expect the grades continue to get higher the deeper the drilling goes.

Geothermal project

*For some of you who remembered my post a few weeks back are the quarterly I was interested in finding out about this more.

- After "ditching" geothermal projects in Central Asia the company undertook a review of other opportunities throughout the South Pacific.

- They could recieve confirmation of the licence any day now. All the company had to do to secure the licence was to such a land holders claim which they have done.

- Once the project is granted one hole needs to be drilled to take the project from inferred to indicated resource status. It is then good to go (so to speak).

- Kentor will then spin the company out into a new co. they are not sure if KGL will retain shares in the company themselves or provide the shares to current holders.

- Strategy will this is to max shareholder returns (all extra cream IMO).

General comments on Gold

- David Evans stated the case for gold to:

2011 = $1,750
2015 = $3,800
2020 = $10,000 (however this will only be worth $4,600 in todays money due to massive inflation)

- David Evans said "the combined value of all the worlds gold miners is less than a global corporate such as Exon"

- Govs are conning public with global warming and expect them to run the same campaign on the devaluing of currencies.

- Eric Sportt

- Gold supply has hardly increased over the last 10 yrs

- Currently the world only adds 1.4% to the above ground supply of gold each year.

- On six simple measures there has been an increase in demand for of gold by 2,000 t pa from 2000 to 2010. This increase in demand is not being met by an increase in gold supply (as per stat above) therefore some central banks MUST be leasing/selling it (without informing the public).

- China/East Asia cannot get enough of the stuff.

- Gold exports to China (via Hong Kong) were 57 tonnes in Sep 2011 allow. A 6 fold increase on last year.

- the sale of physical gold and silver to people/public and investors is increasing at an enormous rate. in 2000 the US mint sold 8,405,000 oz of silver. In 2010 they sold 34,662,500 oz of silver.

- When Sprott launched their silver trust they made a bulk purchase of silver and it took three months for it to be delivered. Some of the dlivered bars where printed after their date of purchase (i.e. they had to produce more silver to meet previous demand).

- With $1bn you could buy all the silver listed on the commex.

- Eric spott values James Sincalirs opinion and he has stated gold to hit $12,000/oz. He correctly predicted that it would hit $1,650.

- Gold Assets only represent 1.5% of the worlds total assets. As funds/asset managers/clients demand exposure to gold this demand cannot be met by an increase in supply but must come from existing above ground stock.

- Louis Boulanger

- Since 1961 the US national debt has never gone fown.

- If we had sound money today gold would be at 10,000 an oz.

Thats just a couple of notes I have heaps more information to share. It has been a great event


----------



## mr. jeff (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Thanks for taking the time to put that up, much appreciated.
I went to an investor type "show" in  2009 and witnessed a bullion presentation with claims of gold doubling in value, Bernanke is evil, etc. and many of the crowd were practically ridiculing the presenter. Then gold doubled. I am by no means convinced which way it will go, but these professional views are nonetheless worth hearing.

Will take a look into KGL.

Cheers.


----------



## explod (16 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Very big thanks here too investorpaul.  That is a great effort and your enthusiasm to pass it on here speaks volumes about your take.

And agree mr. jeff, that many of the sceptics are coming around to the realisation that gold is an alternative to holding the ever diminishing value of fiat.

It will be stocks such as this which will skyrocket as the penny really starts to drop in my view and very pleased to be holding.


----------



## investorpaul (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Stron buying in KGL over the last 20 odd mins.

The sellers at 12c and 12.5 c were completely taken out. I wonder what is brewing? or if people are just waking up to the fundamentals of this co?


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

I had an order in at 0.10 and had a look before and it had jumped 8%, hard to tell whats brewing.


----------



## investorpaul (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



TMC93 said:


> I had an order in at 0.10 and had a look before and it had jumped 8%, hard to tell whats brewing.




Based on what management has been talking about recently we have the following potential catalysts in the short term:

1. Andash approval (hopefully prior to 1 Jan 2012)
2. Burnakura feaso which wil now include the higher grader underground resource
3. Pre-feaso on Jervios

Also "Melua" on another forum mentioned that Simon Milroy held a meeting with a Fund Manager this morning and has another meeting planned tomorrow. The recent buying could be attributed to them.

If we hold 12.5c-13c today then we may be a second wave of technical buyers tomorrow IMO.

I look forward to seeing how the rest of the day progresses.


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



investorpaul said:


> Based on what management has been talking about recently we have the following potential catalysts in the short term:
> 
> 1. Andash approval (hopefully prior to 1 Jan 2012)
> 2. Burnakura feaso which wil now include the higher grader underground resource
> ...




I agree, i have not been following Kentor as closely as you (great blog btw) so i cannot comment on the above but have been watching this daily, been hovering around the 11.5 cent mark and to see it jump to 12.5/13.0 in 20 minutes tickles my interests. Prospects look good for the long run so IMO but DYOR.


----------



## investorpaul (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



TMC93 said:


> I agree, i have not been following Kentor as closely as you (great blog btw) so i cannot comment on the above but have been watching this daily, been hovering around the 11.5 cent mark and to see it jump to 12.5/13.0 in 20 minutes tickles my interests. Prospects look good for the long run so IMO but DYOR.




Thanks TMC, I'm glad people are viewing my blog, it helps keep me motivated to keep going with it.

KGL has held up very well IMO after the market decided to tank again last week.

I will be looking for a close of 12.5 - 13c on volume of +10m as strong confirmation that this run has more legs.

But based on the comments about a Fund Manager doing the buying, I would not be surprised to see the price capped to try and force a close below 12.5c.

Either way I am happy to hold and eagerly await the news on Andash (when the real increase will come IMO)


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Your welcome, I only have a small stake in this company but have been looking at increasing it, bought a small parcel in hopes of good news with the Andash project over the new year. Will have to watch this one closely over the close and open.


----------



## investorpaul (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Closed at 13 cents and 9.4m vol (close enough to my hopefuly predicition of 10m).

Now all we need is the US & Euro to stay alive for another night and we should get some technical buyers joining the fray tomorrow IMO.

If you pull up a chart KGL has now closed above previous resistance around 12-12.5c IMO.


----------



## TMC93 (30 November 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



investorpaul said:


> Closed at 13 cents and 9.4m vol (close enough to my hopefuly predicition of 10m).
> 
> Now all we need is the US & Euro to stay alive for another night and we should get some technical buyers joining the fray tomorrow IMO.
> 
> If you pull up a chart KGL has now closed above previous resistance around 12-12.5c IMO.




Im thinking we will see some selling tomorrow morning and then another rise based on the strong finish today (im no expert). But who knows, maybe there will be an announcement or maybe it was just a inrease in demand, eitherway i have long plan hopes for this company (now im all out of FMS )


----------



## TMC93 (8 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Announcement released a few minutes ago, brief overview

- explains great metallurgical test work at Jervois
- Jervois ore body continuing at depth; grade increasing 
- Jervois potentially Kentor's largest project
- Updates Burnakura feasinility study
- Confidence about to start up for Andash project
- Exploration and the 2012 outlook

Should hopefully see a rise in SP after this.


----------



## kingkev (8 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



TMC93 said:


> Announcement released a few minutes ago, brief overview
> 
> - explains great metallurgical test work at Jervois
> - Jervois ore body continuing at depth; grade increasing
> ...





Confidence in Andash approvals is not enough in todays climate.  No mention of how they were progressing on getting these approvals.  Thats why no movement today......
Jervois appears to be a catalyst here even if Andash drags its feet.  I suspect an Andash approval would come sometime in the new year.....


----------



## investorpaul (8 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



kingkev said:


> Confidence in Andash approvals is not enough in todays climate.  No mention of how they were progressing on getting these approvals.  Thats why no movement today......
> Jervois appears to be a catalyst here even if Andash drags its feet.  I suspect an Andash approval would come sometime in the new year.....




Hi Kingkev,

Previously management had stated that it would be prior to the NY, but after today's ann I am starting to side with the early in the new year brigade.

Mainly because we are running out of time and I would have thought SM would use more positive language if it is imminent.

It doesnt bother me when it comes, if we get near 10c again I'll load up again. If not I'm happy with the parcel I have and expect us to hit mid-high teens after Andash is confirmed.


----------



## kingkev (9 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



investorpaul said:


> Hi Kingkev,
> 
> Previously management had stated that it would be prior to the NY, but after today's ann I am starting to side with the early in the new year brigade.
> 
> ...





I am the same...........sometimes I wish it would go back down to 10c because I could certainly do with more.  The lower the sp goes the bigger the bounce

cheers


----------



## namrog (9 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



kingkev said:


> I am the same...........sometimes I wish it would go back down to 10c because I could certainly do with more.  The lower the sp goes the bigger the bounce
> 
> cheers




Be carefull what you wish for, but if it does go to 10 cents I'll be looking for a reverse signal and in I'll be as well.

However to say that  "The lower the sp goes the bigger the bounce"  is just plain wrong, there are many that never bounce,  A typical Hot Crapper statement...!


----------



## investorpaul (9 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

I think 10c could be hit again if:

1. Global markets crumble
2. And there is no Andash update prior to this

Once the Andash announcement comes out I think that will add a bit of a floor under the SP and we should see it around the mid-late teens.

It would then take a serious market crash to bring it back down to 10 c IMO or a set of bad ann's at the company level.


----------



## TMC93 (21 December 2011)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Nearly there, 105 cents. Might be a good time to pick up another parcel to get the average unit price down. Too many bargains and not enough cash  Oh well better than vice versa


----------



## chakvetadze (22 January 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

The cheapest gold/copper play on the ASX according to my data. Trading at a phenominal discount to NPV due to perceived sovereign risk.


----------



## dmorgz (10 February 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

Anyone got any thoughts on this?  I've been holding this stock (on and off) for the past 2 or 3 years.  

Seems they have been on a slide the last couple of days. I have been waiting for some kind of announcement about their project in Kyrgyzstan but nothing has come about yet. Any thoughts about that?

The other announcement around the Gabintha project isn't super profitable in comparison with other projects like the Andash one (IMO), but is only a small part of their strategy.  Just keen to hear what others think of the prospects here??


----------



## TMC93 (12 February 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

I had a small holding a little while ago but sold to free up cash with a tiny profit. Have not been watching very closely since but investor paul might have some info for you. Maybe check his blog out?


----------



## kingkev (14 February 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



TMC93 said:


> I had a small holding a little while ago but sold to free up cash with a tiny profit. Have not been watching very closely since but investor paul might have some info for you. Maybe check his blog out?




KURULTI - local meeting coming up after locals start thawing out from the serious bout of cold thats hit them.  Andash should get approvals soon IMHO as great upside for locals
Aussie assetts not looking bad at all.  Hopefully after consolidation HYPE is over this will start it's northern march

Happy days


----------



## investorpaul (15 February 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*



dmorgz said:


> Anyone got any thoughts on this?  I've been holding this stock (on and off) for the past 2 or 3 years.
> 
> Seems they have been on a slide the last couple of days. I have been waiting for some kind of announcement about their project in Kyrgyzstan but nothing has come about yet. Any thoughts about that?
> 
> The other announcement around the Gabintha project isn't super profitable in comparison with other projects like the Andash one (IMO), but is only a small part of their strategy.  Just keen to hear what others think of the prospects here??




Hi Dmorgz

There is no doubt that the Andash approval process has been delayed. We originally expected news in December, and then January. I do however believe the delays are more administrative, rather than project specific.

Firstly, with the change of Government, the new coalition has been reviewing the approvals process and appointing various ministers. This has taken time and meant that no official party personnel were available to attend the local "Kurulti".

Secondly, the Krygyz Rep is frozen over (like most of Europe/central Asia). They have been experiencing temps of -30 degrees.

Finally, there was apparently a wedding and funeral scheduled for the village last week and this week.

Now, although most of us probably wonder why they dont just sign on the dotted line I think we have to be mindful of the fact that the local village is essentially a "tribe" with thier own traditions, processes and procedures. They dont necessarily work to our westernised way of doing business.

I posted a week or so ago that the next four weeks is crucial and stand by that comment. I think we need to see some news within that period otherwise there could be some weakness in the SP.

In regard to Burnakura/Gabanthina yes stage 1 of the project is fairly rubbish, luckily the stage 2 feaso is due out in April and that should help ease some nerves. Even if Burnakura (stage 1) just covers admin/some exploration costs then at least that removes the need for any CR's in the near future.

The real potential of the project will be in extending mine life, adding the heap leach and processing the copper-gold concentrate from Gabanthina.

Finally, The consolidation period has resulted in rubbish volume and the stock being up and down like a yoyo. Give it another week or so and we should get a clearer picture on where the stock stands.


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

New high grade near surface copper zone discovered at Jervois

● Increased potential for large scale open cut mining in current feasibility study
● More high grade results at Marshall and Bellbird deposits

A new high grade zone of shallow mineralisation has been discovered at the Jervois Copper-Silver-Gold Project in the Northern Territory.
The new zone is located 80m to the west of the Marshall copper deposit.
The zone is overlain by a thin layer of cover beneath which 38m of mineralisation has been intersected by hole RJ242 including
32m @ 1.1% copper, 1.2% lead, 1.4% zinc, 60.4 g/t silver and 0.12 g/t gold from 0m (Hole RJ242)

While the total depth of hole RJ242 was 303m, assay results beyond 68m have not yet been received.
The new zone is interpreted to be the northern extension of the Green Parrot prospect which lies a further 500m to the south directly along strike

*More high grade results at Marshall and Bellbird deposits

*Further high grade results have also been received from diamond and RC drilling at the Marshall and Bellbird Deposits. Significant intervals included
Bellbird
6m @ 2.7% copper, 25.8g/t silver and 0.07g/t gold from 122m (Hole RJ219)

Marshall
26m @ 2.2% copper, 0.2% lead, 0.2% zinc, 53.1g/t silver and 0.21g/t gold from 73m (Hole RJ239)
9m @ 1.9% copper, 26.5g/t silver and 0.31g/t gold from 280m (Hole RJ 240)


----------



## springhill (7 August 2012)

*Re: KGL - Kentor Gold*

*Kentor Gold discovers new copper - gold exploration zones at Jervois*
● High gold grades at Chubko Prospect

Kentor Gold  announces that several previously unknown and unexplored copper-gold zones have been identified at the Jervois Copper-Silver-Gold Project in the Northern Territory.
Collaborative work by the Northern Territory Geological Survey (NTGS) and a CSIRO led Centre of Excellence prompted Kentor Gold to undertake surveys that identified the new zones outside the current Resource area. Kentor Gold is fast tracking a feasibility study of the Jervois Copper-Silver-Gold Project where high grade drilling results across the 12km strike length have recently been announced.
At the newly identified prospect, Chubko, the Company has now commenced sampling and mapping programmes that are expected to lead to a drilling program later this year.

Copper mineralisation, identified within three main zones striking WSW - NNE, has distinct mineralisation characteristics.
Mineralisation in the northern zone is represented mostly by disseminated malachite and occasional chalcocite and in veinlets to 0.5m thick. Most of the host schists bear low grade copper and zinc mineralisation.
In the southern zone, mineralisation is identified in lensed quartz veins as disseminations and veinlets of malachite and haematite (limonite).
In the central portion of this zone, in quartz veins, extremely high gold grades were identified (50 to 56 g/t). Gold is accompanied by elevated Bismuth (0.6 - 0.95%) and a rise in arsenic levels (53-130 ppm). This mineralisation system is typical of hydrothermal association, and may indicate a new type of mineralisation within the Jervois Project area.
While the development of the existing resources at Jervois and completion of the Bankable Feasibility Study remains Kentor’s primary focus, the Company is continuing to pursue identification of areas with future development potential, close to existing resources. With such encouraging results from this preliminary field work at Chubko, a comprehensive sampling and mapping program has commenced and this work is expected to direct a future drilling program that is planned for later this year.


----------



## basilio (10 December 2014)

The resources at Jervois are turning into a monster of a project.  Very high grades, close to the surface, big reserves.

IKG is being punished (like all mining companies ) at the moment but perhaps its cash and  resources in the ground will  see some light in a couple of years.

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...rade-copper-at-jervois-pfs-pending-59400.html

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.a...-viable-mid-sized-multi-metal-mine-59444.html


----------



## Telamelo (20 January 2021)

Wow *KGL* (Copper) taken off this morning on very good volume/momentum @ 0.41c  +13.89%!  leaky good news perhaps!?

Cheers tela


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2021)

Time for an update.
I'm wondering if this one has more legs...talk about a hard right edge. Left edge is soft and gooey.

Shorter timeframe chart looks interesting.... copper fueled i believe?
5 year chart


----------

